# How to make your Make-up last longer



## SkylarV217 (May 9, 2008)

It's really hard to make your makeup stay put on all day long, especially during the hot summer months. 

HOW TO MAKE YOUR MAKEUP STAY PUT ON FOR LONGER:

Use a moisturizer

Always use a moisturizer before the makeup application. Moisturizers protect your skin from the sun, wind, cold, from the environmental pollutants and nourish your skin. They plump and comfort your skin and make the foundation easier to blend smoothly and to stay put longer. Moisturizers improve your skin quality and act as a protective layer to help trap the moisture in the skin and stop it from evaporation. Starting into the centre of the face apply the moisturizer up and out to give your face a bit of a lift. Apply the moisturizer and let it soak in at least 3 minutes before applying foundation. if your skin is oily look for oil-free and non-comedogenic moisturizer. If your skin is sensitive look for a product specifically designed for sensitive skin. The appropriate moisturizer for you will be the one that is fragrance-free and doesn't contain potential allergens.If you have dry skin look for a heavier, oil-based and hypoallergenic moisturizer. There are many moisturizers for dry skin on the market that nourish, soothe, calms dry skin.

Use a makeup primer

Using a makeup primer is the best way to make your makeup stay put on for longer. The makeup primers are relatively new products on the market. Their aim is to prepare the skin for the makeup application, they pamper the skin and create a protective base for longer- lasting, natural looking foundation application and wear. The primers give the makeup something to grab onto and help your makeup last longer, because the makeup primers create a smooth and perfect surface. Most of them are oil and fragrance-free and have a gel formula that allows an even and precise application. They work especially well for people with oily and combination skin as they control both excess shine and absorb the oil.
If you apply makeup primer before the foundation it won't rub off. A primer should be applied after your moisturizer and before the foundation. It's essential to let it sink in for a few minutes. Apply it with your fingers to the areas where your makeup doesn't last /usually chin, lips, eyelids/ or over to the whole face.

Use eyeshadow base

The best way to make your eye shadows stay put on for longer is using an eyeshadow base. Eyeshadow bases are nude eye base that glides on over the eyelid and create a perfect base for the eye shadow application. They usually come in gel, powder and cream formula. The eyeshadow bases stop your shadows from smudging, streaking and creasing by increasing the lasting-power of your shadows. The creamy formulas deliver precious moisture to the delicate skin around the eyes and protect the eyes. A good eyeshadow base not only prevents your shadows from creasing but also aids in blending the eyeshadows to perfection. They intensify your shadow and make it stay put on for longer.
To apply an eyeshadow base dab on lightly and blend evenly over the entire lid using a brush or your fingertips. The application of eyeshdow is as usual.

Use a face powder

Face powder improves the appearance of your skin, adds a matte finish to the face and evens out your skin. When using face powder you can conceal minor blemishes and discoloration, to tone down the excessive shine and create a flawless look. Powder is great to be used during the day on these areas of your face that get shiny. Pressed powder works especially well for those with oily skin as it minimize shine and boost the staying power of your makeup.

Use powder or a little bit of a foundation to make your lipstick stay put on for longer

Applying a dusting of powder or a bit of foundation to the lips helps maximize the lipstick's staying power. The foundation or the powder should be the same shade that you are using for your face. Applying a bit of foundation to your lips creates a perfect base for the lipstick and emphasizes its color.Outline your lips with a lip pencil to keep the color from bleeding. The lip pencil allows your lipstick or lip gloss to last longer by creating a base for your lipstick.

Use waterproof mascara

To avoid smearing mascara use a waterproof mascara as it doesn't dissolve in water. Apply a powder to the lashes, this will give your lashes volume and will allow the mascara to stay longer. Look down into a mirror and stroke lashes upwards with just the tip of the brush. Always brush the lashes from above and then upwards from below to get the both sides of the lashes. First apply a thin coat, lit it dry and then build up with a second coat of mascara. When applying mascara to the lower lashes, gently brush the tip of the applicator across them. Always allow the first coat to dry before applying the second coat. At the end comb the lashes to separate the hairs and to remove the excess mascara.

Use oil blotters

The oil blotters or oil absorbing wipes as they are also called are a must for those with oily or combination skin. The oil blotters blot off the excess oil from your face without removing the makeup. They don't leave a residue and keep your makeup fresh. You can use blotters instead of face powder to correct your makeup during the day, they instantly remove the excess shine and oil from the face, allowing your makeup to stay put on for longer. Just press them gently to the areas that get shiny, forehead, chin and nose area to blot up the excess oil and perspiration from your skin. Oil is soaked up and away from your face and your makeup won't be disturbed at all you can use them as often as required.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 10, 2008)

If you have oily skin and live in a tropical environment a moisturizer is at the very least a wasted step. A primer may have more than enough moisture. In hot humid environments a mattifier may be far more necessary than a moisturizer. It is very important to carry blotting papers, especially the better quality ones that deposit a thin layer of translucent powder behind. Skin that is too moist will wind up with smears, streaks, caking, oxidation, and areas of shine. Humidity and heat make breakouts more likely.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_If you have oily skin and live in a tropical environment a moisturizer is at the very least a wasted step. A primer may have more than enough moisture. In hot humid environments a mattifier may be far more necessary than a moisturizer. It is very important to carry blotting papers, especially the better quality ones that deposit a thin layer of translucent powder behind. Skin that is too moist will wind up with smears, streaks, caking, oxidation, and areas of shine. Humidity and heat make breakouts more likely._

 
Definitely have to agree on this! I find that some of my foundations oxidize when I apply moisturizer beforehand. Kuuipo, could you recommend a good mattifier for a humid environment?


----------

